# Reo On Loan



## Silver (11/7/14)

Hi all

Some of you may have heard me say that my mom finds my REOs too intense and prefers her mPT2 tanks.

These tanks have gotten her down from about 40 to 15-20 stinkies per day.

So tonight was coil night. I went to visit my mom and decided to set up a REO with a mild 1.2 Ohm and for the first time in a long while I put the coil very low down. Then loaded it up with her favourite mix of VapeKing Coffee and VapourMountain Coffee.

Wow. That flavour was out of this world. And mind you the throat hit wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.

My moms face lit up and for her it was love at first vape. She absolutely loved it. She vaped the mpT2 side by side with the same juice and could not believe the difference.

So one of my REO Grands (the all silver one) is on 'loan' to her for the night and maybe the weekend.

Big news for me since if she still likes it in a few days it may just be the key to her stopping stinkies. And who knows we may just have another Reonaut in the making.

Not counting on it but am hopeful.

The way her face lit up in her first few puffs was priceless

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11


----------



## Andre (11/7/14)

My hopes of you getting the Reo back is not high. Especially if you teach her to coil and wick. Way to go @Poppie!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## RIEFY (11/7/14)

well done silver! hope it keeps her off the stinkies fir good

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (11/7/14)

That's really awesome news 

Hope she makes the switch for good 

Wishing her all the best!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/7/14)

Thanks guys
It really is great news
I had to share it
Never seen @Poppie so happy with the vaping as I did tonight. All I had to do was build the coil lower down.

@Andre I think you may be right, that REO may not be coming back. Lol. But then that would be a good excuse to replace it with a LP version. Grin.

I think I need to call @Oupa
Lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex (11/7/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks guys
> It really is great news
> I had to share it
> Never seen @Poppie so happy with the vaping as I did tonight. All I had to do was build the coil lower down.
> ...


 
That's good news @Silver




all my smoking friends run a mile when I offer them a vape. Probably because of that one time I forgot to sqounk before handing it over.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (12/7/14)

Awesome news @Silver ! Glad @Poppie likes it. Lets hope after the weekend she loves it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/7/14)

Go @Poppie go! It only right that you finally go all REO! We are holding thumbs this is the way forward for you!

Good one Hi Ho!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET (12/7/14)

nic one dude.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (12/7/14)

Silver said:


> I think I need to call @Oupa
> Lol


He is not stocking the LP version initially, but VapeMob is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Metal Liz (12/7/14)

this is great news @Silver, i truly hope that this will help your mom kick the stinkie habit for good

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (12/7/14)

Wow, nice @Silver and @Poppie 

@Poppie, keep the Reo and enjoy it, it looks like @Silver does want the excuse to get a new Reo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/7/14)

Alex said:


> That's good news @Silver
> 
> 
> 
> all my smoking friends run a mile when I offer them a vape. Probably because of that one time I forgot to sqounk before handing it over.


 
Thanks @Alex - I had to give my mom a quick course in squonking - but she took to it quite easily
With a full bottle the squonking is easier - and with the coil and wick low down - its easier still.
A press and hold for a few seconds and that was it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (12/7/14)

Thanks for all the comments guys and gals



TylerD said:


> Awesome news @Silver ! Glad @Poppie likes it. Lets hope after the weekend she loves it!


 
That will be the main thing @TylerD - I hope so too

And thanks @Rob Fisher and @ET



Andre said:


> He is not stocking the LP version initially, but VapeMob is.


Thanks for that @Andre - I will keep my radar on -

And thanks @Metal Liz and @annemarievdh - yes its going to be great if the REO can put a stop to the stinkies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (12/7/14)

Alex said:


> That's good news @Silver
> 
> 
> 
> all my smoking friends run a mile when I offer them a vape. Probably because of that one time I forgot to sqounk before handing it over.


Mine too, but that is because it hits them too hard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/7/14)

Morning reportback

@Poppie says that she is enjoying the REO thoroughly. She just found it a bit intense this morning so she took a few toots on the mPT2. I know what she means, sometimes in the morning one needs a slightly milder vape - and by evening one is less sensitive...

Lets see how this progresses over the weekend

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (12/7/14)

Nice going there @Poppie and kudus to @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (12/7/14)

Nice one @Poppie , welcome to Reoville.


----------



## Silver (12/7/14)

Afternoon/early evening reportback

@Poppie says the REO is flying!
I am very chuffed - 

I asked her how much is left in the REO bottle (I filled it last night to about 5ml)
She said its a bit under half. So thats a good sign.
That means to me she is vaping it quite a bit - more than her mPT2s that seem to last her for ages.

She says she is enjoying the intensity from about mid-morning onwards.

I have asked her to report back on this thread when she gets online again...

Looking good

Am gonna have to go visit tomorrow for a battery change and refill

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (12/7/14)

PS - am really starting to miss that REO

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silverbear (12/7/14)

@Silver I see a Reo vapemail in your future

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/7/14)

Indeed I do as well @Silverbear !

Lets just see how soon or far into the future it may be.

Also, I do not want to get too excited or rush it. @Poppie will ultimately be the deciding factor


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/7/14)

Silver said:


> Also, I do not want to get too excited or rush it. @Poppie will ultimately be the deciding factor


 
Order a pink one now Hi Ho!


----------



## Silver (12/7/14)

LOL @Rob Fisher - I know you are right - but I will wait for a bit


----------



## Poppie (13/7/14)

Hi all - thanks for all your good wishes with the Reo -
I am enjoying it tremendously - but will see if @Silver will get me my own
one - a lovely red one I think - ha ha

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Andre (13/7/14)

Poppie said:


> Hi all - thanks for all your good wishes with the Reo -
> I am enjoying it tremendously - but will see if @Silver will get me my own
> one - a lovely red one I think - ha ha


 
What about 2! One set up for your morning vaping and one set up for later in the day vaping! Red and white maybe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/14)

Poppie said:


> Hi all - thanks for all your good wishes with the Reo -
> I am enjoying it tremendously - but will see if @Silver will get me my own
> one - a lovely red one I think - ha ha


 
What about a Wooden one that isn't as cold in the morning @Poppie?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------

